# SHENZHEN | Horoy Yicheng Center | 248m | 240m | 160m x 30 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: China Horoy
248m is rising
240m tower is T/O
30x~160m res towers are mostly done









【贺四会 晒业绩】人均年产值800万元，深圳分公司真厉害！


爱的扑满 零存整取




mp.weixin.qq.com









深圳鸿荣源·壹城中心第九区小区_鸿荣源·壹城中心第九区详细信息|二手房|租房|小区顾问(深圳链家)


深圳链家小区频道,为您提供深圳鸿荣源·壹城中心第九区详细信息,鸿荣源·壹城中心第九区位于龙华中心商圈,参考均价:68000元/㎡,在售二手房源27套,已有1758位用户关注,查询更多鸿荣源·壹城中心第九区全部户型、优质二手房源、成交记录、小区顾问、周边配套等信息.链家,连接每个家的故事.




sz.lianjia.com




240m









248m


















This pic is from early 2021, but it offers a very good overview of this monster project
Notice the ocean of 160m residential towers. This project is a very good example of China's new construction paradigna: An integrated masterplan with all types of uses (commercial is always at the podiums) with very high density and open green areas. The most sustainable urban scheme to locate a huge population without using too much space, and minimizing the need for private cars. Just amazing! This is the standard of the China to come.

If only they went hardcore concerning heights and dared to go well beyond 200m for residentials it would be a dream come true.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Recent pic by VotMaf, main tower rising


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

I wish sb more fluent in Chinese than me bothered to research more data about this one, especially
1: Total space area of the project
2: Total green area
3: Total no. of home units
4: Average sq m area per home unit

The numbers must be amazing, and I'll love to put them against allegedly "sustainable" projects elsewhere in the world, this way we could prove with subjective stats that this kind of projects are an absolute hit for TRUE sustainability. I don't think there are many ways to locate so many households in such a tiny area and with so much green spaces. Of course most people won't like this project because they don't like the aesthetics, but if you put all your prejudices aside this project is fantastic.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , please, bring updates for the other chinese threads, I beg


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

^^ I'm currently trying to open threads for all the missing projects in Shenzhen that we are not covering in SSC. Hard to estimate, but still many many threads to be opened. And keep in mind I'm skipping projects with no clear renders or with no clear >200m status (I've skipped like 10 projects because of this so far).

Once I have every non-old/dead proposal here I'll try to keep them more or less updated. I don't think I'll open threads for pre-2020 proposals if they haven't posted news since then in Gaoloumi.

Don't expect me to do the same for other cities anyway, I'm too lazy. But Shenzhen is just the world's capital of skyscrapers, we really must cover it.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Khale_Xi said:


> Recent pic by VotMaf, main tower rising


On gaoloumi this is the 229 m tower

The main tower is t/o

【新提醒】建设纪实—鸿荣源壹城中心（247.55米/229米/184.7米/30X160米）（封顶） - 第14页 - 深圳建设纪实（在建） - 高楼迷摩天族 (gaoloumi.cc)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

30 x 160 m...


----------



## germanicboy (Jul 17, 2020)

A minute's silence for those who live in the lower floors and never see a proper sunlight 😬
And yet this is still peanuts compared to Guiyang


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

germanicboy said:


> A minute's silence for those who live in the lower floors and never see a proper sunlight 😬
> And yet this is still peanuts compared to Guiyang


guiyang reminds me strongly hong kong. do you think guiyang builds a huge amount of residential buildings because the city is stuck between the mountains? @KillerZavatar, do you think the same?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> Don't expect me to do the same for other cities anyway, I'm too lazy. But Shenzhen is just the world's capital of skyscrapers, we really must cover it.


@Khale_Xi , pardon me for the curiosity, are your parents from mainland china?


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

germanicboy said:


> A minute's silence for those who live in the lower floors and never see a proper sunlight 😬
> And yet this is still peanuts compared to Guiyang


Look, this is very common in Europe. Normally only some bedrooms and the kitchen and bathroom would face to these interior yards, but in many cases, ALL the flat's rooms may lead to these yards, even the living room!!!. And if you live in one of the lower flats you'll be facing a wall and no light. At least those people in Guiyang can see a park and have fresh air when they open the window.


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Zaz965 said:


> @Khale_Xi , pardon me for the curiosity, are your parents from mainland china?


No, I'm 100% laowai.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> Look, this is very common in Europe. Normally only some bedrooms and the kitchen and bathroom would face to these interior yards, but in many cases, ALL the flat's rooms may lead to these yards, even the living room!!!. And if you live in one of the lower flats you'll be facing a wall and no light. At least those people in Guiyang can see a park and have fresh air when they open the window.


@Khale_Xi , I think some chinese cities have no enough space and build many residential buildings, but some chinese cities have enough space to build detached houses  
















Housing in China - The world of Teoalida


Cities are monotonous, rows of identical apartments all over. Most common is segmented block with 2 apartments per floor, with main rooms facing south.



www.teoalida.com


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

There is no sustainability without vertical urbanism. Only car dependency and devastation of huge areas just to accommodate a few people. Developments like that are a huge mistake!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> There is no sustainability without vertical urbanism. Only car dependency and devastation of huge areas just to accommodate a few people. Developments like that are a huge mistake!


@Khale_Xi , pardon me for the curiosity, do you live in spain? do you live in a spanish cities with only 5-floor buildings and no detached houses?


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

Zaz965 said:


> @Khale_Xi , I think some chinese cities have no enough space and build many residential buildings, but some chinese cities have enough space to build detached houses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's funny, I have seen photos of detached houses neighbourhoods in Shanghai, and I have been to some of those places, like that one you show, and I feel they try to provide some american city sprawl life and somehow they look like that, but they are actually much denser, very little space between houses and narrow streets, but that one in your photo is actually extreme density! (which is not bad, it feels cozy)
@khale, nice avatar, viva el Lidl!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Victhor said:


> It's funny, I have seen photos of detached houses neighbourhoods in Shanghai, and I have been to some of those places, like that one you show, and I feel they try to provide some american city sprawl life and somehow they look like that, but they are actually much denser, very little space between houses and narrow streets, but that one in your photo is actually extreme density! (which is not bad, it feels cozy)


these detached houses compared to semi detached houses, they still have much more space  
















Semi-detached homes have seen best price growth since 2008 - PropertyWire


Semi-detached homes have outperformed other types of residential property in the UK in terms of price growth since the financial downturn in 2008, according to new research. This type of property has seen price growth of 35.07% from the average house price of £162,201 following the financial cras




www.propertywire.com


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> guiyang reminds me strongly hong kong. do you think guiyang builds a huge amount of residential buildings because the city is stuck between the mountains? @KillerZavatar, do you think the same?


Guiyang's geography is really unique, it's basically two different district on opposite sides of a mountain chain that now reclaim a lot of hilly area in between with new developments.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> Guiyang's geography is really unique, it's basically two different district on opposite sides of a mountain chain that now reclaim a lot of hilly area in between with new developments.


do you think the developers will shave these hilly areas into a smooth area?


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Zaz965 said:


> @Khale_Xi , pardon me for the curiosity, do you live in spain? do you live in a spanish cities with only 5-floor buildings and no detached houses?


Madrid. Yeah, you pretty much described the general layout of the Spanish urbanism. Even in small towns most people live in 4-6 floor flats. Single family houses became more popular since the late 80s though. We don't have detached house urbanism here.

Personally I think flats are more sustainable than houses (Houses = Car addiction and huge areas ruined for just a few hundred people). But we build only lowrises, so it's a disaster anyway.


----------

